
TDD/BDD as Architectural Tools - aespinoza
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/TDD-BDD-as-Architectural-Tools
======
onan_barbarian
It might be indicative of something about 'agile' programming that someone can
happily invent a new name for a methodology that uses the acronym BDD. Because
there's nothing important from computing already using that acronym, now, is
there?

I, for one, welcome our new, agile overlords, and look forward to many
exciting discussions of NP (Natural Programming), DFS (Deep Facilitization
Scalability), etc.

